# Slow-Acting Poisons Which Would Cause Victim To Lose Weight



## GordStark (Jan 25, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a slow acting poison which would cause the victim to lose a large amount of weight over a small period of time, however still be able to walk around and have most of their mental faculties intact during this period? The ideal time frame would be a few weeks, before the victim is too weak to move/speak, at which point the internal organs would stop working.

A friend of mine suggested several small doses of arsenic mixed with amphetamines, but I'm only going to use poison/street drug mixtures as a last resort. Does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Potty (Jan 25, 2014)

Not a poison as such but E-coli. Could have someone infect food with it?


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 25, 2014)

GordStark said:


> Can anyone suggest a slow acting poison which would cause the victim to lose a large amount of weight over a small period of time, however still be able to walk around and have most of their mental faculties intact during this period? The ideal time frame would be a few weeks, before the victim is too weak to move/speak, at which point the internal organs would stop working...



Cholera... 

Though, the results might be too dramatic.

Basically, what you want is something that stops the absorption of nutrients. If you can't find one, invent one. Anything that shuts down certain processes in the intestines, but still allows for peristalsis, etc, would work.

Added Note: Something that leeches certain vitamins from the body might work as well. Some vitamins/minerals are absolutely critical for the body to be able to metabolize certain high-value compounds. Without them, the body can't process them, no matter how much intake there is. Though, targeting enough of those compounds in order to affect the result you desire would be difficult to do without shutting down a major organ rather abruptly.


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes. 

Dinitrophenol is a highly toxic metabolic poison that some really idiotic people are using nowadays as an extreme weight-loss pill. It does what it says on the tin, but one milligram over the prescribed limit will trigger a fever so bad it will eventually kill you.


----------



## PiP (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Gordstark,

A bit of a longshot but have you researched poisonous plants and mushrooms?

PiP


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 25, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Gordstark,
> 
> A bit of a longshot but have you researched poisonous plants and mushrooms?
> 
> PiP



Or venoms. I'm sure certain snake or spider venoms would cause havoc on the digestive system before killing you. If ingested.


----------



## bossfearless (Jan 25, 2014)

Small doses of arsenic were commonly used to chronically poison a victim, and it leads to a kind of complete deterioration, which could include losing weight.  Perhaps some of the drugs used in chemotherapy?


----------



## GordStark (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! Will look into Dinitrophenol and animal venoms. The most difficult part is going to be incorporating this into the story, as it will have to be a substance that is very difficult for medical staff to detect in the body. Might just have to adapt them slightly


----------



## GordStark (Jan 26, 2014)

Decided to go with Arsenic, thanks again!


----------



## dvspec (Apr 7, 2014)

This is gross, but my thought was worms.


----------

